# People should not expect the same level of customer service during the Covid crisis



## Brendan Burgess (12 Apr 2020)

This was expressed by another poster in another thread but in a personalised manner.  So I thought I would start a thread on it.

I have heard commentators on the radio outraged that their bank, or the Department of Social Welfare, or an airline is not answering the phone to them promptly. 

People should understand that these organisations are being deluged with callers while at the same time, their productivity is disrupted due to remote working and people off sick. 

In many cases, these Departments have set up new products and procedures to deal with these problems and so the staff will not be fully familiar with all the details. 

So be patient.  Wait for the crisis to pass and normal service will resume.

Brendan


----------



## Eireog007 (12 Apr 2020)

Absolutely not, I demand that my problems be solved immediately! Why should I have to provide the same level of patience and understanding I’m expecting from them?!


----------



## Bigbangr1 (12 Apr 2020)

The correct way too resolve issues is not just answering the phone or emails is correct.somebody has too be paid too answer the phone or reply too peoples emails,yet if there is no income how can they be paid ? 
Having be caught in limbo myself with hotels unable too answer phones or email until the issues are sorted out (staff staying at home and hotel locked up )there ain't no point in driving yourself mad over thinking things.
I'm guessing once it opens back up once this pan out they will reply in time whenever that is.
Some airlines now have robots replying too peoples messages via messenger which is very annoying


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Apr 2020)

Bigbangr1 said:


> Some airlines now have robots replying too peoples messages via messenger which is very annoying



Agree. I would much prefer to be ignored than to engage in these idiotic conversations. But they must help some people.

Brendan


----------



## odyssey06 (12 Apr 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Agree. I would much prefer to be ignored than to engage in these idiotic conversations. But they must help some people.
> Brendan



A multi-choice wizard would be more 'honest' and could still answer simple queries than these fake agent bots.


----------



## Deiseblue (12 Apr 2020)

Aer Lingus and Ryanair have confirmed flights I booked to Munich and Porto have been cancelled and refunds will issue in due course.
That will do for me and when the refunds are received they are received.
No rush - normal life and expectations have changed


----------



## Bigbangr1 (13 Apr 2020)

Would you consider 3-4 credit card billing cycles for a refund reasonable ?


----------



## Deiseblue (13 Apr 2020)

Both airlines have told me the refunds are being processed - I won't be chasing them.
If they are in next month or next year it's the least of my concerns currently


----------



## joer (13 Apr 2020)

Hi Deiseblue 
When were you due to travel ?


----------



## Deiseblue (13 Apr 2020)

Munich on 25/3 returning 4 days later - for postponed Slovakia playoff game.
Due to travel to Porto on 21/4 for a week to take in 2 football games


----------



## ardmacha (14 Apr 2020)

People like the Dept of Social Welfare now  have  an enormous workload.
However, I have less regard for the organisations that reduced their customer service because their staff were too close together in their call centre. Technology makes it possible to answer the phone from a variety of locations, so this is a transparent excuse.


----------



## Purple (14 Apr 2020)

ardmacha said:


> Technology makes it possible to answer the phone from a variety of locations


If you have that technology in place already.


----------



## Leo (14 Apr 2020)

Purple said:


> If you have that technology in place already.



Exactly, and if you don't, it's very expensive when you're potentially dealing with a collapse in income. That'e if you can even manage to get the equipment or a service provider that doesn't have a 3 month backlog of work.


----------

